# Kitty Cat Head WIP



## Dokid (Mar 17, 2013)

So I've been working on this for my sister and well, what do you guys think so far? 

The only thing that I've fixed in the front view picture is evening the fur out. So now they're symmetrical. 

















Paper eyes of course, are temporary I still haven't settled for an eye shape yet.


----------



## Echo. (Mar 19, 2013)

Wowee!! I like  this a LOT! You've done a great job IMO!  Keep up the good work!
I've seen a looot of kitty fursuit heads that are shaped kinda weird, but yours looks great!
Your sister is gonna be so cool. ;3


----------



## Dokid (Mar 19, 2013)

Echo. said:


> Wowee!! I like  this a LOT! You've done a great job IMO!  Keep up the good work!
> I've seen a looot of kitty fursuit heads that are shaped kinda weird, but yours looks great!
> Your sister is gonna be so cool. ;3



Thanks! My sister is pretty excited too. I noticed that a lot of cat heads tend to be extremely boxy instead of rounded like a real cat head is. 

I both hate and love how I learn something new with every head. It tells me that I'm improving but it also means i did something wrong.i mean, i guess i can't really help it with it being my second head i made.


----------



## She-King (Mar 21, 2013)

Dokid said:


> Thanks! My sister is pretty excited too. I noticed that a lot of cat heads tend to be extremely boxy instead of rounded like a real cat head is.
> 
> I both hate and love how I learn something new with every head. It tells me that I'm improving but it also means i did something wrong.i mean, i guess i can't really help it with it being my second head i made.



Yeah, must agree, kitty-cat heads are supposed to be round. That's something I'll keep in mind if I make a generic cat head in the future cause I haven't made one yet and I just might have made that incorrect rendering of a cat head.

I think it looks adorbs. How do you go about determining an eye-shape Dokid or have you got the hang of it yet? I know this is your second head. I've made several heads, but I've used a different method for eyes each time XD. SnowBunny had repainted eyes that came out of a plush snake I bought at the thrift store. (Shrug) I wanted to make sure I could make her look female, without a doubt.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 21, 2013)

She-King said:


> Yeah, must agree, kitty-cat heads are supposed to be round. That's something I'll keep in mind if I make a generic cat head in the future cause I haven't made one yet and I just might have made that incorrect rendering of a cat head.
> 
> I think it looks adorbs. How do you go about determining an eye-shape Dokid or have you got the hang of it yet? I know this is your second head. I've made several heads, but I've used a different method for eyes each time XD. SnowBunny had repainted eyes that came out of a plush snake I bought at the thrift store. (Shrug) I wanted to make sure I could make her look female, without a doubt.



Well I want to make it have a happy look with big toony eyes so that my sister can see out of it. She's little so ventilation and seeing is key. I'm using a fun foam eye with buckram mesh. I don't really have the materials for plastic bowl cutting and I know a lot of well done fursuits using fun foam.

Other than that I know that I still need to make the eye area mush larger. If it was larger I could of just used all buckram for her but now I can't. 

I should be getting in the plastic toony nose in the mail any day from dream vision creations. Oh and for eye lashes I'm using what lobita work's does with suade like fabric and some black felt.


----------



## Halt (Mar 24, 2013)

I like the shape and the color mate! good job!


----------



## She-King (Mar 25, 2013)

Dokid said:


> Well I want to make it have a happy look with big toony eyes so that my sister can see out of it. She's little so ventilation and seeing is key. I'm using a fun foam eye with buckram mesh. I don't really have the materials for plastic bowl cutting and I know a lot of well done fursuits using fun foam.
> 
> Other than that I know that I still need to make the eye area mush larger. If it was larger I could of just used all buckram for her but now I can't.
> 
> I should be getting in the plastic toony nose in the mail any day from dream vision creations. Oh and for eye lashes I'm using what lobita work's does with suade like fabric and some black felt.



Awesome sauce! Well, being rescourceful is a good thing, especially if you don't have to rely on certain materials as mainstream because you're mass producing suits on commissions or something. Home-made suits that are personal or what-not can and most likely will be interesting, lol. SnowBunny, may tauntaun has the eyes of a plush snake I cut out and re-painted and a swimming noodle in her tail.


----------



## Tignatious (Mar 25, 2013)

The ears look a little far back to me, imo, but that could just be the angle that the picture was taken at, because in the others the ears look fine. Other than that it looks great. Definitely keep improving, I've enjoyed watching your skills grow.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 25, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> The ears look a little far back to me, imo, but that could just be the angle that the picture was taken at, because in the others the ears look fine. Other than that it looks great. Definitely keep improving, I've enjoyed watching your skills grow.



Aw thanks! The head itself was turned upward instead of straight on. 

I'd really like this head to have more jowels but I don't think that it can due to it originally being a ferret head, then at the last minute I made into a cat since I'm getting a head done by blarmajin.


----------



## Tignatious (Mar 25, 2013)

Dokid said:


> Aw thanks! The head itself was turned upward instead of straight on.
> 
> I'd really like this head to have more jowels but I don't think that it can due to it originally being a ferret head, then at the last minute I made into a cat since I'm getting a head done by blarmajin.



Now I can see ferret since you mentioned it, the shape makes a lot more sense. The ears are the only thing that look off to me, but that might changed once you fur them.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the jaw looks a little far back to me (that may just be me though), and someone already said something about the ears. They seem to be tilted a bit far back. I also think if you can, you should add a bit more foam to the cheeks, to possibly give the face a little more shape from the front view.

I think other than that, it looks pretty cute, and I agree that it looks more feline then many other heads I've seen (which seem almost canine at times). Just remember to brush and tidy up the fur a bit. 

Are the ears also going to be orange, or a different color? Also, will you be adding some teeth to the jaw?


----------



## Dokid (Mar 26, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I think the jaw looks a little far back to me (that may just be me though), and someone already said something about the ears. They seem to be tilted a bit far back. I also think if you can, you should add a bit more foam to the cheeks, to possibly give the face a little more shape from the front view.



When the jaw is closed by hand (its not a moving jaw), it ends where it should like on a real feline. Although the cheeks could be puffed up a bit more.



> I think other than that, it looks pretty cute, and I agree that it looks more feline then many other heads I've seen (which seem almost canine at times). Just remember to brush and tidy up the fur a bit.
> 
> Are the ears also going to be orange, or a different color? Also, will you be adding some teeth to the jaw?



Nope my sister wants the entire thing orange besides a black nose and pink inside ear.


----------

